# Erreur système sous Mac OS9.2



## Arth (29 Juin 2004)

Salut a tous
J'ai essayer de rallumer mon ancien Performa 5300 et j'ai eu la désagréable surprise de lire le message suivant au démarrage:
"Désole une erreur système est survenue
Erreur type 1010
                             REDÉMARRE"
A l'aide au secour

    :mouais:


note du modérateur : voila, c'est assez gros pour remplacer ta signature ? une signature de 3 kilomètres ne facilitent absolument pas la navigation. Si tu as des questions ou des remarques à faire sur mon intervention, merci de me contacter en privé. et je te prie de bien vouloir réduire ta signature (enlevez le gif énorme par exemple) :modo:


----------



## testou (1 Juillet 2004)

Lut, ce sont des petits soucis "classiques" de redémarrage... tu peux essayer de relancer la bécanne en rebootant la pram : lance le démarrage en maintenant les touches pomme+alt+p+r, la machine va faire sa musique de démarrage puis va rebooter, maintient les touches enfoncées le temps qu'il te fasse la musique 3 fois de suite minimum. Puis lache tes touches pour que la machine se relance.
De temps en temps une fois par mois (pour tous les systèmes antérieurs au 10) en lançant le démarrage et pendant celui-ci tu peux maintenir les touches pomme+alt, jusqu'à ce que la machine t'ouvre une fenêtre "voulez vous reconstruire le bureau" tu cliques ok et il va remettre les chaussettes dans les bons tiroirs... suivant les activités de la bête ça peut être plus ou moins long... Sinon faire un tri parmi les pref dans le dossier system... ta pile est peut-être naze aussi, vérifies la date qu'indique le mac... bon courage 
A+


----------



## Arth (1 Juillet 2004)

Merci de m'aider Testou (t'est bien le seul)
Mais j'ai oublié de dire que quand je démarre mon ordi un icone composé d'une disquette et d'un point d'interrogation s'affiche pendant quelque seconde.
Et ce que tu m'a expliquer ne marche pas!!!!!!!!!
A L'AIDE MERCI!!!!!!!
 

de même... :modo:


----------



## r e m y (1 Juillet 2004)

Ca veut dire qu'il n'a pas en mémoire l'endroit où se trouve le dossier système sur lequel booter... il va donc le chercher et démarrer sur le premier qu'il va trouver.

Comme c'est une info qui est conservée en PRam, il est possible que la pile de sauvegarde soit naze et que la PRam ait été effacée.

Quand à l'erreur 1010 c'est en général du à une application mal programmée, qui fait appel à une routine qui n'existe pas dans la ROM du Mac ( voir  http://www.appleerrorcodes.com/  )


----------



## Arth (1 Juillet 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Ca veut dire qu'il n'a pas en mémoire l'endroit où se trouve le dossier système sur lequel booter... il va donc le chercher et démarrer sur le premier qu'il va trouver.
> 
> Comme c'est une info qui est conservée en PRam, il est possible que la pile de sauvegarde soit naze et que la PRam ait été effacée.
> 
> Quand à l'erreur 1010 c'est en général du à une application mal programmée, qui fait appel à une routine qui n'existe pas dans la ROM du Mac ( voir  http://www.appleerrorcodes.com/  )


Et en gros, je doit faire quoi?????? 

note du modérateur : pareil qu'au-dessus...


----------



## lalou (1 Juillet 2004)

Salut,
Comme indiqué plus haut, tu devrais changer la pile et démarrer sur le CD d'install OS9 (en maintenant la touche C enfoncée).
A partir de là, tu pourrais diagnostiquer ton disque... 
@+


----------



## latorpille (9 Octobre 2004)

je voudrais savoir ou se trouve la pile merçi


----------



## latorpille (9 Octobre 2004)

ou se trouve la pile


----------



## Oizo (9 Octobre 2004)

latorpille a dit:
			
		

> ou se trouve la pile



Elle se trouve sur la carte mère, elle se repère très facilement.


----------



## jawa001 (10 Octobre 2004)

La pile se trouve sur la carte mère. Pour la trouver, sortir la carte I/O (arrière de la bécane, la ou les connecteurs se trouvent, ôter les 2 vis du cache plastique, puis, après l'avoir enlevé (attention aux clips), ôter 2 nouvelles vis et, à l'aide de la poignée, tirer DOUCEMENT vers soi. La pile, sur un Performa 5300 (de mémoire), se présente sous la forme d'un cube noir d'environ 2 cm de côté, trés visible. Pas facile à se procurer (normalement, une Société de Maintenance n'a pas le droit de simplement la vendre...) mais il existe des sociétés spécialisées dans ce genre d'articles. ATTENTION : la pile est maintenue sur la carte I/O par un morceau de velcro, donc penser à ce détail.
A côté de la pile, se trouve un bouton rouge (très peu visible) qu'il faut impérativement maintenir enfoncé pendant 30 secondes après l'installation de la pile et juste AVANT de repluger la carte (pour la ré-initialiser, dixit fiches de dépannage Apple).
Sinon, en présence de  ce genre d'erreurs système, il est toujours bon d'essayer d'abord le bon vieux truc : zapper la PRAM (Pomme-Option-P-R, au moins 3 séquences successives).


----------

